# FBF's half angora ferret kit pics at 4.5 weeks



## angoraferret (Jan 18, 2009)

I had photos done today of the kits since they were well overdue. :whistling2: They are so adorable and eating me out of house and home. Today was raw rabbit for breakfast with some cimicat and lunch was some cooked chicken. Yum. They are really coming on very well. I am very pleased with their progress. 

FBF's Summer









Fury is a monster. He towers over poor little Hector. 









***yawn***



























And this is a few from the new nest of babies. They are just coming up to two weeks. I can't wait to see the colours come through in this nest. As of now, they are still just white fluffy FAT balls of cuteness. Definitely no poleys or albinos in the nest.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Lush...

They are a lot bigger than Siouxs 3.


----------



## WildAutumn (Dec 21, 2010)

Aww - that yawny one is too cute for words!


----------



## polar (Sep 24, 2009)

Ooooo I am in love with this one:


----------



## nichar1979 (Jul 7, 2010)

Ahhhh wow they are absolutely gorgeous :flrt:


----------



## angoraferret (Jan 18, 2009)

emmamalakian said:


> Ooooo I am in love with this one:
> 
> image


 
I think that is Fury. Him and his sister, Farrah, look so much alike that without checking for a belly button, it is hard to tell them apart. :lol2:


----------



## Malouska (Feb 10, 2010)

Are these your pets or are they going to be available to new homes? I only ask because the white one with the black nose in the last pic is the spitting image of a ferret that I sadly lost earlier this year (after eight wonderful years together). If he/she were looking for a new home :whistling2:


----------



## angoraferret (Jan 18, 2009)

Malouska said:


> Are these your pets or are they going to be available to new homes? I only ask because the white one with the black nose in the last pic is the spitting image of a ferret that I sadly lost earlier this year (after eight wonderful years together). If he/she were looking for a new home :whistling2:


They will be available for new homes. But the bad news is that the one in the last picture only has a black nose because of nursing. Usually when they are that young, they tend to get dirty noses from nursing on mom. They tend to grow out of the mucky noses about 3 weeks of age. : victory:
You wouldn't believe the amount of times I have had people tell me they have albinos with black noses in their litters. :lol2:

I might be expecting some black nosed silver half angoras later in the summer though. :flrt:


----------



## Malouska (Feb 10, 2010)

Ah bless them! My young boy cat always has a mucky nose from digging and general adventuring. He is very dirty for a cat - it's like somebody trapped a teenage boy in a cats body! 

Back on topic, is there a waiting list for the black nosed silvers?


----------



## angoraferret (Jan 18, 2009)

Malouska said:


> Ah bless them! My young boy cat always has a mucky nose from digging and general adventuring. He is very dirty for a cat - it's like somebody trapped a teenage boy in a cats body!
> 
> Back on topic, is there a waiting list for the black nosed silvers?


Most all the applicants don't really state much of a preference in colour. But I do have to say, I'm a sucker for the black noses. :flrt:


----------



## Malouska (Feb 10, 2010)

Should I fill out one of the questionnaires on your web page? My black nosed white had his little black nose from a very early age and always used to get comments from people at shows. He was a champion racer. I got very nostalgic seeing your little guys


----------



## angoraferret (Jan 18, 2009)

Malouska said:


> Should I fill out one of the questionnaires on your web page? My black nosed white had his little black nose from a very early age and always used to get comments from people at shows. He was a champion racer. I got very nostalgic seeing your little guys


Yes, if you wouldn't mind please. I can also keep an eye out for you one from my friends as well.


----------



## angoraferret (Jan 18, 2009)

A few more pics. 










Hairy butt! :laughing:


----------

